# Chevrolet Cruze 2013



## FayezBalhas (Jun 22, 2020)

hello, what model has this interior
see attached


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FayezBalhas said:


> hello, what model has this interior
> see attached


Welcome Aboard!

That does not appear to be a US model, but it may be a Gen II as I am not as familiar with them. The console looks like a Gen I to me though. Do you have other pictures as the perspective makes it a bit difficult.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## FayezBalhas (Jun 22, 2020)

i added more photos


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Definitely looks like the interior from a European model.Here's the station wagon interior, for example: https://www.autoevolution.com/cars/chevrolet-cruze-wagon-2012.html#agal_27


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

FayezBalhas said:


> hello, what model has this interior
> see attached


Would you mind posting your VIN #? I can try to decode it to help answer your question.

Doug

.


----------

